

Lockheed Martin Claims Fusion Breakthrough That Could Change World Forever - funkyy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/williampentland/2014/10/15/lockheed-martin-claims-fusion-breakthrough-that-could-change-world-forever/

======
brownbat
They're hopeful they'll see a prototype in five years, but for now it's just a
concept.

Maybe the idea works out really well, that'd be amazing. But "breakthrough"
almost suggests they've successfully tested some device, which doesn't seem to
be the case.

